# What TV service is best here Sat/Cable?



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

I am currently house hunting in Dubai, what is the best deal for watchin TV here?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only service operators are Du and Etisalat. At the moment, you can't choose between them, each company is allocated residential plots so where you live determines what company you can use.

To see what sort of package you can get have a look at:

tv du
eVision

It's best to get an all-in-one TV/phone/internet package.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Might not be relevant as you are Canadian, but I believe that Orbit Showtime will not be showing English Premier League football next season. Just something to bear in mind when you are choosing a package. (I think that it is going to only be shown over the internet...)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait? What? When was that announced? That's going to ruin my Saturdays


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

How about free tv with only just a receiver? Any idea how and where that works?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> How about free tv with only just a receiver? Any idea how and where that works?


Unless you can deal with re runs of the same ancient and terrible films and Kyle XY "he doesn't even know his name but he does calculus like it's 2 + 2" (constant and irritating advert on Fox Series) then there isn't much worth getting on Free TV.

iTunes Films and BBC iPlayer are your friends (for me anyway).


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Wait? What? When was that announced? That's going to ruin my Saturdays


I only found out about it recently but apparently it's been a done deal since at least July.

Showtime and Orbit form pay-TV giant - The National Newspaper

Abu Dhabi Sports wins exclusive Mena rights to English Premier League for three seasons | Abu Dhabi Media Company | AMEinfo.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh great. I get Abu Dhabi Sports but it's Arabic only


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As far as I know they intend to broadcast only over the internet via a monthly subscription Apparently baseball is done on a similar basis in the US, (though why you would want to watch rounders on a laptop is beyond me...) so one of our transaltlantic confreres might be able to shed further light.


----------

